# Diamond Audio D971 components



## Rocky248 (May 24, 2015)

I have a question... when I uninstalled my D9's out of the last vehicle I had them in... I guess I didn't put one set back into the nice cherry box they come in. I had it in a miscellaneous box and I had set something on the speaker causing the rubber surround to have a dent or damage.

What's my chances of getting it fixed or reckoned. I tried reaching out to a local shop and they never got back to me and blew me off. I'd be willing to pay to have it fixed. Anyone have any connections ? I did buy them brand new.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Years ago I too set something on the surround of my speaker that caused it to flatten. Side note it was a set of Diamond M6 midbasses.
I put them back in the box properly without anything resting on the surround and they went back to their normal shape.
That's an easy thing to try.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Steam


----------

